# Pics of Murphy



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

This is Curottofran's lovely Murphy ...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow what a deep red lovely how old


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

always happy to see more puppies!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely colour!


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh Many thank you so much for putting those on for me!!! 
Murphy is nearly 4 months now and his colour has not changed, i thought that it might lighten a little, but it hasn't. 
i will get some more pics on soon x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup!! Love the name too!! looking forward to more pics  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

More pics of Murphy...


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

oh he looks sooooo cute. thanks Mandy xx


----------



## cockerapoomum (Feb 20, 2011)

ah is'nt he lovely. xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely to see pictures of Murphy. My fav is the one with him sleeping next to the beige cuddly dog. I'll put a couple of pics on the gallery for you as well.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he has a really cute teddy look about him. very poodely,


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you xx


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Love him! So cute and amazing color.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

hes looking good francine a fab f2 the colour comes from the poodle side windanna and forestflame renown for rich red colours janice x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, sweet! His hair is so curly! I thought they sort of grew into that, because Rosie's is nowhere near as curly. But maybe Rosie is just a loose perm kind of girl. 

I love the colour too, what a sweetheart.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Ah, sweet! His hair is so curly! I thought they sort of grew into that, because Rosie's is nowhere near as curly. But maybe Rosie is just a loose perm kind of girl.
> 
> I love the colour too, what a sweetheart.



its becase murphys mum and dad were cockapoos so murphy is an F2 cockapoo and i think could be classed as a through back as he as taken more of the poodle than the spanial. i think that deep red is hard to find in poodles, my mum says in her dotege she wants a poodle that red she calls it irish setter red.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great looking pup! My fave would have to be the one with the kid hugging him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

kendal yes the red is very rare in poodles i have 2 red stud dogs father and son and i girl goldie murphy is a f2 but i would not say poodle like he in my eyes is a good mix of both , but we all see things differantly i will really try hard and get pics on of them !! im usless like that haha janice


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

wow all i can say is gorgeous, i want another one !!

















leo and toffee


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

still havent got it quite right have i these are all jandaz dogs owned by brian crouch from cardiff had them all from me !!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

romeo said:


> [img=http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1901/puppies277.th.jpg][/img]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageSack.us still havent done it right ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

only just looked at this i really appreciate you doing that for me mandy cheers janice x


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

pammy67 said:


> wow all i can say is gorgeous, i want another one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow look at that rich colour!!!! Can I take him to my hair dresser to colour match my hair!!!! Gorgeous ha ha x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh he's very red is nt he ... he almost looks chocolate in one of the pics x


----------

